# matching color



## Duane lap (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been repairing some older furniture and am finding it hard to match the color of the finish. dose anyone have a good user friendly system or product that will help ? I do not do a lot of repairs, but this is part of the resin .


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Duane

That's a real hard one 

Many pros.do it or try it all the time it's hit or miss thing and to say a trial or error thing it's hard to match years of dirt ,UV rays,old wax,etc.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mohawk professional finishing products is what the pro's use. Between their lacquer sticks, dyes, tints and finish's you can achieve an exact match with anything.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

Mike said:


> Mohawk professional finishing products is what the pro's use. Between their lacquer sticks, dyes, tints and finish's you can achieve an exact match with anything.



I'll 10-4 that. Actually the more it's done the wider array of goodies needed to get where you are going. After a while you can feel like a make up artist. The spot fixing is tough, and matching in to the surrounding area. The color can be played with. There's been times when diluted paint colors also work. But as it has been said it's a hit and miss, and are we saying that this is fun? 

Doing samples is the answer. Just finding the right color is only part of the fix. Once the final finish is applied over, the color may change. So, it's wise to spend the time and prepare samples representing the steps to finish, and keeping each marked as to quantities of each ingredient.


----------



## Duane lap (Feb 12, 2007)

*Thanks for color match help.*

Thanks for the fast replies, I will get out some of my sticks, dyes and tints and maybe a touch of luck I will end up with a match. I will see if any one in this town sells the mohawk products. This may take some time but I well post what I end up with. Thanks.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if you are stripping down old furnature Save the old finish And rub it back on the new wood for color It is hard to find that mixture in a can I have done this with good results If not stripping down than sticks, dyes and tints may be in order del


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Sorry, I forgot to post the link to Mohawk. Here it is: http://www.mohawk-finishing.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del

That's a good one  ("Save the old finish") I will need to make a note about that one .

------------




del schisler said:


> if you are stripping down old furnature Save the old finish And rub it back on the new wood for color It is hard to find that mixture in a can I have done this with good results If not stripping down than sticks, dyes and tints may be in order del


----------



## Duane lap (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Mike for the link.


----------

